
"Most parents want their children to be far left in their early years" - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/books/review/Crain-t.html?_r=1
======
yummyfajitas
From the article: "After all, most parents want their children to be far left
in their early years — to share toys, to eschew the torture of siblings, to
leave a clean environment behind them, to refrain from causing the extinction
of the dog, to rise above coveting and hoarding, and to view the blandishments
of corporate America through a lens of harsh skepticism."

I'm not really sure how any of these are even left wing values, let alone far
left.

My best guess: the authors of the book are part of the far left (most
academics are, particularly outside the sciences) and believe that
conservatives are evil racist sociopaths. Therefore, anything teaching
children how to play well with others is left wing.

------
tokenadult
From the article: "After all, most parents want their children to be far left
in their early years"

It figures that the authors mentioned in the article are professors of
American studies and English and not professors of economics or political
science or history someone else who would understand what "far left" means.

------
run4yourlives
Can someone please explain to these people that the "center" of American
politics is nowhere close to the center of political thought of the world as a
whole?

Once you understand that, the whole argument falls apart.

